# Corners Memorization (Classic Pochmann)



## TheWitcher (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi there, I've been into blindfold cubing for a while now, and I need an efficient way to Memorize the corners.
I Have a letter scheme for my edges which is pretty solid in my brain, and most of the times I can easily remember the edges using letter-pair or just by repeating the sound of the letters together.
I tried to do the same thing with the corners, but I found out that memorizing ~20 letters is too much for me and I can't get it done.
Can anyone suggest a better and easier way to remember the corners? I also tried visual but I'm having trouble with it...
Thanks.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 14, 2012)

You can just do a quick tap like Eric Limeback did in his tutorial and quickly execute it right after you put on your blindfold.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 14, 2012)

The more you practice, the more you get used to your letter scheme.


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 14, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> You can just do a quick tap like Eric Limeback did in his tutorial and quickly execute it right after you put on your blindfold.


I tried that, it doesn't work well for me.


rock1313 said:


> The more you practice, the more you get used to your letter scheme.


That's not the problem. the problem is memorizing those extra letters along with the letters I need to memorize for the edges. That would be around 20 letters for the whole cube. Too difficult for me.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 14, 2012)

TheWitcher said:


> I tried that, it doesn't work well for me.
> 
> That's not the problem. the problem is memorizing those extra letters along with the letters I need to memorize for the edges. That would be around 20 letters for the whole cube. Too difficult for me.



Then if you doesn't wanna use letters, you can try visualise them. E.g, you put yourself in a cube room, you make yourself a route according to your corners target.


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2012)

Mandatory plug of my own method nobody else seems to use:

Assign each corner a consonant(ish), each orientation (xyz) a vowel. Memorise as an auditory string.

My scheme - 

UFR - R (as in Right)
UBR - W
UBL - Z
UFL - L (as in Left)

DFR - T
DBR - K
DBL - B (as in Back)
DFL - D (as in Down)

Then I memorise sticker orientations like this (where N is a consonant):

U/D - Na
F/B - No
L/R - Ni

So an example corner memo for this scramble looks like:

R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F' R U' L' F U F2 R B' U 

TiDiRaZa
LaBiWi (Za)

I just memo corner orientations visually. It's not efficient but it's extremely easy to learn and implement since it has a logic, and simple to get fairly fast with (sub 5 corner memo is easy with a bit of practise).


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 14, 2012)

I actually use that too 
Different lettering scheme obviously but same method...
And I like it


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2012)

Escher said:


> Mandatory plug of my own method nobody else seems to use:
> 
> Assign each corner a consonant(ish), each orientation (xyz) a vowel. Memorise as an auditory string.
> 
> ...



The problem is that this is twice as many syllables as audio pairs and you're not taking full advantage of the alphabet.


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> The problem is that this is twice as many syllables as audio pairs and you're not taking full advantage of the alphabet.



Oh absolutely, I don't recommend it if you're doing any more than one 3x3. 

The only reason I suggest it is because it's incredibly easy to implement if you don't care an awful lot about BLD and don't want to prepare and memorise a big list. It took me a single day to go from 25-30s corners memo while learning a letter list to 5-6s auditory memo once I'd 'invented' this, and I hardly ever practise BLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 14, 2012)

Perhaps try a journey method for the corners, this will still incorporate your lettering scheme. 
With a journey method, the corners will be memorised by translating the letters from your memo into images, then by placing these images along a route (such as where you live). The images can be strung together in several ways; you could place one image per location along the route, or you could make 2 (or more) images interact at each particular location.

If you want to make really effective use of this system, letter-pair images would be the best way to go. However, while trialling the journey method (or if you just simply don't want to use a pairs), you could instead just memorise one image for each corner target - this will give you a taste for images.


Also, you might also like to consider PAO (person-action-object). There are a few variations of this, but here's one such method - each letter in your lettering scheme has a corresponding person, action and object. So for 'L', it could be; person=Luke, action=lift, object=lamp. You can then place the memo along a short route.

For example, if your memo was JECHRF, what you visualise could be something like: 
Location 1: Jedi Eating Curry
Location 2: Hitler Riding Fridge


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 15, 2012)

I had the same problem, I was memorizing using a tapping method.. and then sentences from individual letters. I decided to create my own using a mix of peoples/location names and to make the memo solid i would think of a memory afterwards.. This, for me sticks in my head so powerfully and I usually memo in 10-30 seconds depending on the solve. Or you could simply shorten your letters into sounds, made from 4 letters. It is a quick memo but it conflicts with my edges (I enjoy to separate them). But for multi i use strictly letter pair images, except for the first solve which is normal.


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 15, 2012)

Escher said:


> Mandatory plug of my own method nobody else seems to use:
> 
> Assign each corner a consonant(ish), each orientation (xyz) a vowel. Memorise as an auditory string.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thank you so much for this  2 hours after applying that system (with different lettering scheme), I got my first BLD success!


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2012)

TheWitcher said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much for this  2 hours after applying that system (with different lettering scheme), I got my first BLD success!



Great 

Keep in mind it has it's weaknesses (inefficiency mainly), but I think it's useful for beginners all the way up until you're ~1:15 probably.


----------

